# More stories of underwater love...



## Lei-Lani (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wanted to announce, I have a recent story at my page.

It's called "Love Under the Sea", and I hope you enjoy. *^_^*

Part One -- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1994971
Part Two -- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2010431

Look for "A Diver's Deepest Desire" very soon!


----------

